# Strange Amano Shrimp Behaviour



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

My 4 amano shrimp collectively stopped eating about 5 days ago. They are in a 10 gallon tank with 3 small common gold fish with loads of java moss and cabomba. The shrimp are not afraid of the fish since they routinely swim to the top to steal food from the fish and are always grazing in the open/ grazing on algae pellets. Recently though, the two large females disappeared and the small males appeared to be running around the tank frantically, not feeding. I also found a large molted exoskeleton on the side, so I suppose that the female has released pheromones into the water and is ready to breed, based on the male shrimp behaviour. Since then, they have been huddling behind a rock together and not feeding... but rather, climbing on top of each other and obsessively cleaning themselves. I performed a 50% water change but that doesn't appear to have changed anything.... the other inverts ( 6 trumpetsnails, 1 ramshorn ) in the tank don't appear to be affected and the fish seem fine. It has been 5 days and I am starting to get worried since they aren't eating... Any ideas on what's happening? As I write this, they are standing on top of each other and not moving. 

Tank tests 0,0,5...temperature 72 F. I add a few drops of Seachem's Florish into the tank bi-weekly.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

OOps This is in the wrong section, I should have put it in the invert section. I'll Copy it over there and try to delete it here.


----------

